# Chevy 2500Hd diesel able to handle plow??



## bsmitty (Jun 27, 2010)

Hi

I have a 2004.5 chevy 2500Hd crew cab with a 6.5 foot bed and the duramax diesel. I am looking at putting a snowdogg 8 foot extreme duty plow on my truck. My question is there are no plows that are designated for my truck. Can I put that plow on my truck and will it handle the weight. If anyone has any advise it would be much appreciated.

Thanks 

Brian


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I know 2 guys personally by me that run 9'2" V's on CC/sb and an ec/lb duramax. Crank the torsion bars a few turns and add timbrens and you'll be fine!


----------



## 04chevy2500 (Oct 7, 2009)

no plows designed for your truck? please elaborate...


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I think he means the quick match on all the manufacturers websites don't come up with anything


----------



## captadamnj (Jan 20, 2004)

Crank the torsion bars a few turns to gain some extra front end height, add a set of timbrens to the front end to replace the factory bump stops to eliminate sag, add ballast behind the rear wheels to offset the additional weight added to the front and have fun with your new toy, it will be a plowing machine.


----------



## bsmitty (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes that is exactly what I mean. No quick match comes up with a plow for my truck. I have already done the torsion bars, I would just have to add timbrens. The funny thing is that the snowdogg dealer by me won't even install the plow because there is no match for it in the system. I guess I will have to try my hand at doing the install myself. Thanks for the feedback!

Brian


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Your truck will handle the 8' fine. Installing it yourself isn't bad. On both pickups I've owned I installed all the plow stuff, take your time and it goes pretty well.

Here's my ec/lb dmax with a 9.2 poly v. Tbars cranked up, no ballast. Pointed downhill slightly.


----------



## RedArrow (Sep 10, 2010)

bsmitty;1274465 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have a 2004.5 chevy 2500Hd crew cab with a 6.5 foot bed and the duramax diesel. I am looking at putting a snowdogg 8 foot extreme duty plow on my truck. My question is there are no plows that are designated for my truck. Can I put that plow on my truck and will it handle the weight. If anyone has any advise it would be much appreciated.
> 
> ...


If your truck's not rated for that plow, mine is (04 2500HD 6.0 gas ec). I know I should ask for some cash, but I offer a straight swap for your stinky diesel. Just the kind of nice guy I am


----------



## bsmitty (Jun 27, 2010)

Thanks for the offer but I would just buy another truck in addition to that one if it doesn't work out. I think it will manage though. Thanks anyway.

Brian


----------



## RedArrow (Sep 10, 2010)

:crying: I was hoping to finally be able to afford a diesel....oh well, worth a try!!


----------



## MrPLow2011 (Jan 14, 2011)

bsmitty;1275877 said:


> Thanks for the offer but I would just buy another truck in addition to that one if it doesn't work out. I think it will manage though. Thanks anyway.
> 
> Brian


Fisher and all of them dont recomend it. But since you are so far out of warranty its up to you. Trust me I will be the first to tell you not to do it if its a waranty issue. But since its old. Yeah throw one on. Crank up the bars and get the front end re-aligned. Keep in mind after cranking the bars your ride quality will go down. Also do some research on the frame cracking up front. I think there maybe some mods you can do to prevent this.


----------



## RedArrow (Sep 10, 2010)

MrPLow2011;1275965 said:


> Fisher and all of them dont recomend it. But since you are so far out of warranty its up to you. Trust me I will be the first to tell you not to do it if its a waranty issue. But since its old. Yeah throw one on. Crank up the bars and get the front end re-aligned. Keep in mind after cranking the bars your ride quality will go down. Also do some research on the frame cracking up front. I think there maybe some mods you can do to prevent this.


To go along with Mr Plow, here is a link to a thread for the gusset mod. I just had this done last week in hopes of preventing the frame cracking issue...B&B actually has pre-made blanks you can get from him for a very reasonable price. I prefer the belts and suspenders approach Thumbs Up

http://www.plowsite.com/showpost.php?p=422857&postcount=9


----------



## jake.jacoby (Aug 12, 2014)

*How'd it work out?*

I'm looking at doing the same thing to the same truck... did you end up putting a plow on it and if so how'd it work for you?


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I've got a '13 diesel, and Snowdogg doesn't even allow for a diesel in their quickmatch if I remember correctly. You live in IL like me, call Central Parts Warehouse in Tinley Park. They'll hook you up and install it for you if you want. They did mine. Good price, install was done nicely. By the way, why are you only going eight foot on that rig? You could go with a V-plow or their expandable wing plow if you wanted no problem.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Mark13;1274551 said:


> Your truck will handle the 8' fine. Installing it yourself isn't bad. On both pickups I've owned I installed all the plow stuff, take your time and it goes pretty well.
> 
> Here's my ec/lb dmax with a 9.2 poly v. Tbars cranked up, no ballast. Pointed downhill slightly.


Good looking truck, but I think "Baby needs some new shoes"!


----------



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

Any updates? What did you get? I am running into the same issue. 2009 ccsb diesel. I see my truck weighs 710 lbs more than a gasser. 

He had his front end weighed at 4500lbs. 
The GAWR is 4800


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

the truck will take anything you put on it. just depends how much you have to crank torsion bars to handle the weight. for my 3/4 ton its only a couple of turns for a 7.5 foot plow....it will be fine and the diesel will push well


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

The dealer won't install a plow that goes over your front axle capacity but the truck will handle any plow you put on it.


----------



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

Beers are flowing... However, my closest dealer will attach an 8.2 boss to mine without hesitation. As a matter of fact, I tan across a guy who had my exact truck with a boss plow. He had it installed recently and says it doesn't sag at all. (Southern Truck ) imlay city... Seemed to be great people. 

I called wiengartz of Ytica and they told me they wound even Bulls the plow for me... That made me laugh..::: 


Ah well... Sooner than later I'll have a plow again...


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

KL3540;1873517 said:


> Beers are flowing... However, my closest dealer will attach an 8.2 boss to mine without hesitation. As a matter of fact, I tan across a guy who had my exact truck with a boss plow. He had it installed recently and says it doesn't sag at all. (Southern Truck ) imlay city... Seemed to be great people.


I called my Western dealer and he wouldn't install even a 7'6" straight blade because it was over my front axle capacity. I am guessing you will have to sign a waver for them to install it.


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Not sure about your truck but my cousin has an 07 3500 dump truck and with a 9' straight blade the Fisher front plow ears are about hitting the ground... not literally but they are a lot closer than I would feel comfortable with. Not sure why Chevy has the trucks so low. Front and back is very low on both his chevies. Is there any way to fix this? He does not like it either


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Forgot to mention, his is also a gas 6.0 so it is even lighter than your truck


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

Jguck25;1873603 said:


> Not sure about your truck but my cousin has an 07 3500 dump truck and with a 9' straight blade the Fisher front plow ears are about hitting the ground... not literally but they are a lot closer than I would feel comfortable with. Not sure why Chevy has the trucks so low. Front and back is very low on both his chevies. Is there any way to fix this? He does not like it either


I am not sure if you are talking to me or not but a leveling kit and Timbrens up front will help. I haven't done anything to the rear but they have air bag kits. I have air bags for it but have not seen the need for them. A lot of GM trucks leave the lot lower than they should be. Not sure why GM does that. I know my 08 that I had was lower than factory specs. I turned up the bars before I got my leveling kit for it.


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

Timbrens,crank the torsion bars a few turns and some weight in the back and you will be fine


----------



## haejinjoe (Nov 13, 2003)

As has been said in several different ways, over the life of this thread, the concern of the plow manufacturers and dealers is the Chevy/GMC's front axle GVW only being 4823 lbs or so even on the 3one ton truck and then installing 7-900lbs of weight (plow) almost 3 feet in front the the centerline of the axle. The effective load on the axle is even higher than the actual weight of the plow. Now does that stop anyone from installing a plow, even some dealers? No; nor do I think a truck owner should be kept from having one installed if they choose. (Obviously one would not install a 10 foot Municipal plow on an S10 Blazer) I personally wish GM would provide a front axle on the 2500 and 3500 with GVW sufficient to allow a plow on trucks with a diesel engine. Surely the plow manufacturers would have an interest in that! I think the 2500 and 3500 SRW can easily handle a 8 - 9 foot plow or even V plow if used with care and proper ballast in the rear even though it does exceed the front axle GVW on the diesel, crew and extended cab trucks.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

haejinjoe;1875167 said:


> As has been said in several different ways, over the life of this thread, the concern of the plow manufacturers and dealers is the Chevy/GMC's front axle GVW only being 4823 lbs or so even on the 3one ton truck and then installing 7-900lbs of weight (plow) almost 3 feet in front the the centerline of the axle. The effective load on the axle is even higher than the actual weight of the plow. Now does that stop anyone from installing a plow, even some dealers? No; nor do I think a truck owner should be kept from having one installed if they choose. (Obviously one would not install a 10 foot Municipal plow on an S10 Blazer) I personally wish GM would provide a front axle on the 2500 and 3500 with GVW sufficient to allow a plow on trucks with a diesel engine. Surely the plow manufacturers would have an interest in that! I think the 2500 and 3500 SRW can easily handle a 8 - 9 foot plow or even V plow if used with care and proper ballast in the rear even though it does exceed the front axle GVW on the diesel, crew and extended cab trucks.


In 2011 the trucks now have a 6000lbs front axle rating. So if you have a newer truck getting anybody to install a plow should be no problem.


----------



## acusanello (Dec 1, 2014)

yup here is mine '13 duramax with a 8.6 xv2 i installed myself only to save money and time. would have had no problem getting anyone to install for me. I did not crank my keys nor have any ballast in the back


----------



## chevyzrule810 (Oct 5, 2010)

acusanello;1888266 said:


> yup here is mine '13 duramax with a 8.6 xv2 i installed myself only to save money and time. would have had no problem getting anyone to install for me. I did not crank my keys nor have any ballast in the back


Looks good!


----------



## KL3540 (Feb 6, 2014)

acusanello;1888266 said:


> yup here is mine '13 duramax with a 8.6 xv2 i installed myself only to save money and time. would have had no problem getting anyone to install for me. I did not crank my keys nor have any ballast in the back


That does look great. What is your front GAWR? I think in 2011 they started putting in 6000 front ratings. Not positive though.


----------



## acusanello (Dec 1, 2014)

Ya with the plow prep package it's 6000lbs I don't feel anything in the steering when I have he plow on


----------

